# Last minute tip's



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm taking my CHL tomorrow in Plano, Texas at the Bullet Trap.
This is for the State of Texas. 
the course starts at 8 and goes til 8

Any last minute tips? Warnings?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
kenn


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*DO:*

Relax

Enjoy

Learn

What the instructor tells you to do

Bring caffeine, it looks like you're in for a long day
DON'T:

Think you know more than the instructor (there will always be one, don't be him)

Debate the laws and rules with the instructor

Keep the class tied up with "What if ... " questions and scenarios (again, there will always be one, don't be him)


----------

